
Instagram Is the Internet’s New Home for Hate - kawera
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2019/03/instagram-is-the-internets-new-home-for-hate/585382/
======
squozzer
Interesting photo. One Q shirt and a bunch of red baseball caps. Looks like a
typical guilt-by-association tactic.

